# 2018 World Slipper Orchid Conference- Hilo Hawaii January 2018



## Spaph (Jan 21, 2018)

I just got back from attending the World Slipper Orchid Conference and 62nd Paph Guild Meeting in Hilo Hawaii. In addition to a beautiful location and a fantastic speaker line up, I got to tour amazing Paph growers Lehua Orchids and Hilo Orchid Farmwith pictures from both nurseries via the below links to my Flickr photo page-

https://www.flickr.com/search/[email protected]&view_all=1&text=Lehua Orchids

https://www.flickr.com/search/[email protected]&view_all=1&text=Hilo Orchid Farm


----------



## troy (Jan 21, 2018)

So many good ones!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## fibre (Jan 25, 2018)

Damn! I would have loved to be there! 

Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Justin (Jan 26, 2018)

Excellent! Very jealous.


----------



## Hien (Jan 27, 2018)

Spaph said:


> I just got back from attending the World Slipper Orchid Conference and 62nd Paph Guild Meeting in Hilo Hawaii. In addition to a beautiful location and a fantastic speaker line up, I got to tour amazing Paph growers Lehua Orchids and Hilo Orchid Farmwith pictures from both nurseries via the below links to my Flickr photo page-
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/search/[email protected]&view_all=1&text=Lehua Orchids
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/search/[email protected]&view_all=1&text=Hilo Orchid Farm



tell me that you bought the dark color paph tranlienianum in the corner of the long photo (4th picture, end of 1st row )


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. We're you able to buy and bring stuff back? 

I miss big GH'S full of Paphs like that.  No more Parkside, World of Orchids...

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------

